# DX code Parascapular pain



## kdahlen (Sep 9, 2009)

Hoping for some insight on this dx code
Thank you Kathy


----------



## jgf-CPC (Sep 9, 2009)

*parascapular*

It would be close to the scapula so I would say 719.41 for shoulder region


----------

